# Glenbervie Golf Club Professionals Day Sunday 7th August



## HDID Kenny (Jul 4, 2016)

As the title, team off 4 I will be looking to book today for a tee time between 10 & 11am, Â£20 each includes a buffet afterwards best 2 from 4 scores. Open to Men & Women, great value day lots of good prizes to be won. Interested? Add you name.

HDID Kenny


----------



## BrizoH71 (Jul 4, 2016)

Count me in for this Kenny. :thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jul 4, 2016)

BrizoH71 said:



			Count me in for this Kenny. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good man Brian :thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 4, 2016)

i think we are playing here in our Jolly in Sept, looking forward to it as Sam always speaks highly of the course.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jul 4, 2016)

Strangely never got round to playing there during my time at Stirling, played virtually everywhere else within 20 miles as well. Meant to be really good as well.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 4, 2016)

I think Virtuocity and me might be up for this , will confirm later:thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jul 4, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			I think Virtuocity and me might be up for this , will confirm later:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ok William I will confirm Tee time after 8pm when booking goes live.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 4, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			Ok William I will confirm Tee time after 8pm when booking goes live.
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff Kenny,  Dave is up for it too , looking forward to it :thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jul 4, 2016)

Tee time booked 10.42am

Kenny
Brian
William 
Dave

Winning team :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 4, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			Tee time booked 10.42am

Kenny
Brian
William 
Dave

Winning team :thup:
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## BrizoH71 (Jul 4, 2016)

:thup:

Let us know if you want money sending over, or just pay on the day.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jul 4, 2016)

As long as no one pulls out I'm happy to pay now collect on the day.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 4, 2016)

BrizoH71 said:



			:thup:

Let us know if you want money sending over, or just pay on the day.
		
Click to expand...

Same here , just let us know when :thup:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jul 5, 2016)

Wrong date for me.I'll be up  I'll be in Edinburgh 18-21st August.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jul 5, 2016)

wrighty1874 said:



			Wrong date for me.I'll be up  I'll be in Edinburgh 18-21st August.
		
Click to expand...

Nick give me a shout if your looking to golf when your up.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Jul 5, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			As long as no one pulls out I'm happy to pay now collect on the day.
		
Click to expand...

Cool with me, I'm not pulling out and will be there with bells on. :thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 5, 2016)

Me too.  It's in the calendar, so thereby official.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 5, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Me too.  It's in the calendar, so thereby official.
		
Click to expand...

Snap :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 5, 2016)

wrighty1874 said:



			Wrong date for me.I'll be up  I'll be in Edinburgh 18-21st August.
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome at my place too :thup:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jul 5, 2016)

I'll probably have to play in Auld Reekie to keep the wife happy.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jul 30, 2016)

Right guys with just over a week to go with the forecast looking fine, an update, CDH numbers or handicap certificates required on the day, raffle tickets with great prizes will be sold, for which the top prizes include a new Powakaddy FW3 electric trolley worth Â£300, a Skycaddie Skypro swing sensor worth Â£150 and a signed craig Lee Callaway Tour bag amongst many other great prizes. There will be a Pros challenge on the 4th par 3, also 1 pin on each 9 will have a 'green keepers revenge' placement. I will be there from 9.30am.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 30, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			Right guys with just over a week to go with the forecast looking fine, an update, CDH numbers or handicap certificates required on the day, raffle tickets with great prizes will be sold, for which the top prizes include a new Powakaddy FW3 electric trolley worth Â£300, a Skycaddie Skypro swing sensor worth Â£150 and a signed craig Lee Callaway Tour bag amongst many other great prizes. There will be a Pros challenge on the 4th par 3, also 1 pin on each 9 will have a 'green keepers revenge' placement. I will be there from 9.30am.
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to it :whoo:


----------



## BrizoH71 (Jul 31, 2016)

Planning to be there around half-9 also for a bite to eat beforehand; keep an eye out for my red and black Wilson Staff bag and trolley... looking forward to a good day out. :fore:


----------



## BrizoH71 (Aug 4, 2016)

Advance forecast has winds at 30-40mph.. better get practising keeping the ball low. :rofl:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Aug 4, 2016)

Keep the faith, it will get better.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Aug 5, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			Right guys with just over a week to go with the forecast looking fine, an update, CDH numbers or handicap certificates required on the day, raffle tickets with great prizes will be sold, for which the top prizes include a new Powakaddy FW3 electric trolley worth Â£300, a Skycaddie Skypro swing sensor worth Â£150 and a signed craig Lee Callaway Tour bag amongst many other great prizes. There will be a Pros challenge on the 4th par 3, also 1 pin on each 9 will have a 'green keepers revenge' placement. I will be there from 9.30am.
		
Click to expand...

Reminder CDH number or H/C cert required on the day. :thup:


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Aug 5, 2016)

The course is good Guys &#128077;&#127996;

Kenny, look after that whipersnapper williamalex and buy him a bowl of ice cream when you're finished. I'll pay for it the next time I see you &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			The course is good Guys &#128077;&#127996;

Kenny, look after that whipersnapper williamalex and buy him a bowl of ice cream when you're finished. I'll pay for it the next time I see you &#128077;&#127996;
		
Click to expand...

Make that a large brandy :cheers: Hick.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Aug 5, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Make that a large brandy :cheers: Hick.
		
Click to expand...

My mate Greig the Geek in Fife will square you up with that for the plumbing advice ... What ever happened with that? Did he get it working or blow the roof off his hoose? &#128514;


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			My mate Greig the Geek in Fife will square you up with that for the plumbing advice ... What ever happened with that? Did he get it working or blow the roof off his hoose? &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

 I think he had his ballcock removed , he was walking a bit funny at Forrestpines :rofl:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Aug 10, 2016)

Ok Gents despite the front 9 we had we have managed to sneak 8th place (bih) with a strong back 9. We have won Glenbervie Restaurant Vouchers (value as yet unknown) and a 4 ball at Dunblane :thup:
We will need to find a suitable date to play Dunblane, I suspect it will be Monday to Friday although I will confirm along with the value of voucher when I collect.

Well done :thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 10, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			Ok Gents despite the front 9 we had we have managed to sneak 8th place (bih) with a strong back 9. We have won Glenbervie Restaurant Vouchers (value as yet unknown) and a 4 ball at Dunblane :thup:
We will need to find a suitable date to play Dunblane, I suspect it will be Monday to Friday although I will confirm along with the value of voucher when I collect.

Well done :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Monday to Friday suits me fine for Dunblane.  We could use the food vouchers on the 2nd when I'm back there.  Mine's a roll and haggis.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Great stuff Kenny, I might even take the misses for an overnight at Dunblane Hydro and get some brownie points too.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Aug 11, 2016)

Good news, well done guys! What could have been though if we'd clicked earlier in the front nine... 

I *should* be ok for whatever date is sorted, i've a lot on the next few weeks with stuff at my own course and the wife undergoing a surgery that will due to her recovery time will likely see me not play a lot of golf as she'll need a lot of assistance in the first few weeks.

Sort a date and let me know; i'll see if i can make it and if not, happy to give my place to WillieP or another to make up the numbers.


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 11, 2016)

BrizoH71 said:



			Good news, well done guys! What could have been though if we'd clicked earlier in the front nine... 

I *should* be ok for whatever date is sorted, i've a lot on the next few weeks with stuff at my own course and the wife undergoing a surgery that will due to her recovery time will likely see me not play a lot of golf as she'll need a lot of assistance in the first few weeks.

Sort a date and let me know; i'll see if i can make it and if not, happy to give my place to WillieP or another to make up the numbers.
		
Click to expand...

Hope the missus gets on ok mate.

I get to sign on visitors at the guest rate, as part of our reciprocal deal with the club.  As such, there's room for everyone.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Aug 11, 2016)

Did we win anything for having all four drives on the fairway at 15? That survey guy seemed impressed...


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 11, 2016)

BrizoH71 said:



			Did we win anything for having all four drives on the fairway at 15? That survey guy seemed impressed...

Click to expand...

More surprised than impressed , he'd probably seen some of our drives on the front 9 :rofl:
 I hope your misses gets well soon mate and you're able to make Dumblane.
We could leave Dunblane until next year, if we can't find a date to suit us before winter.


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 11, 2016)

Should have been clearer- I was referring to having a round on the 2nd at Glenbervie, where I can sign on guests too.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Aug 11, 2016)

If we play Glenbervie on the 2nd we'd need to tee off from 12pm onwards as there is a society booked after the Ladies. This is ok with me. As for Dunblane if its midweek Tuesday 13th would be good for me.

Dave are you bringing anyone to Glenbervie? We could have a total of 8, Brian can you make the 2nd?


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 11, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			If we play Glenbervie on the 2nd we'd need to tee off from 12pm onwards as there is a society booked after the Ladies. This is ok with me. As for Dunblane if its midweek Tuesday 13th would be good for me.

Dave are you bringing anyone to Glenbervie? We could have a total of 8, Brian can you make the 2nd?
		
Click to expand...

 We have only 5 ATM , Dave is bringing his mate James,  plus Superhans , myself and you. So we need more bodies for Glenbervie on the 2nd or it will be a 3 ball and a 2 ball.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Aug 11, 2016)

Ok I will give Brian a slot until he says he can't make it, I will start a new post looking to fill 2 slots.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Aug 11, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			We have only 5 ATM , Dave is bringing his mate James,  plus Superhans , myself and you. So we need more bodies for Glenbervie on the 2nd or it will be a 3 ball and a 2 ball.
		
Click to expand...

Would really depend on how far along the recovery path the wife is tbh, whether or not I could make 2nd. I would be hopeful of making it though, but couldn't say for certain at this stage. If after 12pm I'd be confident I could rustle up another body or two if needed to make up the numbers.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Aug 13, 2016)

4 x Â£20 vouchers gents, Dunblane 4 ball is for any day except Saturday. :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 13, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			4 x Â£20 vouchers gents, Dunblane 4 ball is for any day except Saturday. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

  Good news Kenny :whoo:.


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 14, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			4 x Â£20 vouchers gents
		
Click to expand...

Ooft!  Nice one!

Looking very likely that me and my mate will be playing around 0730-0830 on the 2nd, so will miss you guys (unless we bump into each other at some point).

Perhaps you could be a dear and stick one of the vouchers behind the bar once I've confirmed a tee time?  That will do a nice wee post-round lunch.

Â£80 of vouchers and a 4-ball ticket is some prize for coming 8th.  What was 6th- an 8 ball at Carnoustie?!


----------

